# Potential Project - TBx



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm half considering this mare as a relatively fast turn around project, she's supposed to be hanoXtb, 15.3, and six years old. If she is a warmblood cross the price is amazing, but I'm thinking she looks more like an appendix QH, personally. Overall I like her look, minus a few things. But her pasterns are really scaring me. 

So my question is, what would your guess be as to her breeding? And are the pasterns as bad I think? 

Thanks!

Apologies for pictures in advance.










This is not flattering AT ALL but its another angle


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Her pasterns scare me too.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She is cute but one I would pass on if you are wanting to make money.

..or do anything strenuous with.


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for confirming that for me guys, I'm going to pass.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't really comment on this horse without better photos. Her pasterns? Yes.. a bit long.. but I would want to see better photos before making that the deal breaker.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Elana my issue with her pasterns isn't so much the length but that on top of how sloped and weak they look. You don't think that's (necessarily) an issue?


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Her pasterns scare me too.


Me three! 
And I am used to the sight of long, sloping pasterns, as this is a pretty common sight in Peruvians...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would want to see her in person before saying "rubbish" and walking away. 
Unless her price is super high.
Unless I found something else I liked better.


----------



## SomethingSpecial (Aug 14, 2015)

I saw this mare on my facebook group. If i remember, shes $900 and the owner is trying to place her by the 10th. 

I asked for any information regarding pedigree, and she had none other than grandaughter of storm cat.


----------



## SomethingSpecial (Aug 14, 2015)

here are some other pictures from the ad


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sometimes better to see them 'for real' if they aren't too far away


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

The owners also got some stipulations about a buyback contract that she wants met which aren't going to work for me. And as Special pointed out, she has been unable or unwilling to provide any pedigree information for a horse she claims is a Hanoverian cross. That combined with the slope of her pasterns is enough to turn me off. There are other nice grade horses available for similar prices without owners who are going to want to put a bunch of stipulations into the contract.


----------

